# Magnifying scope on muzzleloader??



## Andygonzo

Was on DWR and seen they passes having a magnifying scope on your muzzloader??


----------



## Huge29

Be sure to read the entire change, this does not relate to the muzzleloader season, here is the actual change:


> *Magnifying scopes, draw locks and crossbows*
> Another change the board approved will allow the use of three items during Utah's *any-weapon big game hunts*: Magnifying scopes on muzzleloaders, draw lock devices on bows and the use of crossbows.


----------



## Springville Shooter

This will be a huge revenue maker for the DNR. Many folks will take to the woods with a 3X9 on the muzzy next year. We'll call it the "dollars from dumbarses" program.-------SS


----------



## Andygonzo

Thanks huge 29 I appreciate it..


----------



## sagebrush

this will just lead to having to allow magnifying scopes during the regular muzzle loader season.


----------



## hatch000

I'm not understanding why I'm hearing so many people say that they are now allowing the use of magnified scopes during the muzzleloader hunt. READ THE RULE CHANGE! IT DOESN"T SAY THAT! Maybe they could have worded it better.

One idiot interprets it wrong and blabs his mouth off when he doesn't know what they are talking about.-O,-


----------



## Springville Shooter

hatch000 said:


> I'm not understanding why I'm hearing so many people say that they are now allowing the use of magnified scopes during the muzzleloader hunt. READ THE RULE CHANGE! IT DOESN"T SAY THAT! Maybe they could have worded it better.
> 
> One idiot interprets it wrong and blabs his mouth off when he doesn't know what they are talking about.-O,-


While I understand you sentiment, you must remeber that these things are almost never written as to be easily understood.------SS


----------



## waspocrew

sagebrush said:


> this will just lead to having to allow magnifying scopes during the regular muzzle loader season.


I totally agree. Although, I never really understood why this wasn't passed earlier. Choosing a muzzleloader during the rifle hunt isn't my first choice, but black powder rifles are pretty dang fun.


----------



## FatDaddy63

I like the idea of magnifying optics on a quality modern muzzeloader. With my aging eyes I have 3 muzzeloaders that will outshot my ability to get a clear site picture. I have done all of my hunting with a muzzeloader since 1992. to include a moose in 1998. I hope to draw a mountain goat permit this year. It's nice to know I can slip my Leapold III 2.5-8 on one of my Austin Hallics. 

I would not like to see this trickel down to muzzeloader only seasons. It will only contaninate the idea of "primitive weapons" hunting. I thought the introduction of 209 primers was a little to modern to consider it traditional hunting. I have 3 black powders that I still use only plack powder and round balls with. I did get on the band wagon and upgrade to modern designs once I chose to use my smokles weapons just for varmets. A 338 win mag is a little overkill on coyotes:shock:


----------



## lifes short

Springville Shooter said:


> This will be a huge revenue maker for the DNR. Many folks will take to the woods with a 3X9 on the muzzy next year. We'll call it the "dollars from dumbarses" program.-------SS


For this to happen you would have to see some Enforcement during the hunt. Been muzzleload hunting for 33 years only talked to one DWR person and he was just hunting. Never been checked. So once every 33 years the people using magnifing scopes will get to contibute to the DFDA Fund.

That is what I worry about if the DWR does not educate people better about this rule change. People will throw 3X9s on their muzzleloaders and use it for years and not even know they are breaking the law.


----------



## Critter

lifes short said:


> For this to happen you would have to see some Enforcement during the hunt. Been muzzleload hunting for 33 years only talked to one DWR person and he was just hunting. Never been checked. So once every 33 years the people using magnifing scopes will get to contibute to the DFDA Fund.
> 
> That is what I worry about if the DWR does not educate people better about this rule change. People will throw 3X9s on their muzzleloaders and use it for years and not even know they are breaking the law.


I would have to agree on the enforcement aspect of the law. The last time that I was checked was years ago and he was just one of the office workers that had to do his duty in the field on opening day and had no idea of what was going on.

Perhaps the division needs to require all hunters to pass a test on the general regulations for the hunt that they are going to be participating in. It reminds me of a time that I was coming off of the Manti and there was a wreck blocking the road. While we were stopped I was talking to another hunter and he said that he was headed up to Strawberry to finish out the hunt. I asked him what permit he had that allowed him to hunt two different regions and he said that he had a Central Region buck tag and had been hunting the Manti for years with one and he had never gotten checked. You should of seen his eyes when I dragged out a map of what region was what.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Good point, I have just started muzzy hunting, and have never seen a warden. I have also never seen some of the blatant violations that I have seen during the archery and rifle. I like the muzzy crowd. -------SS


----------

